
Meet ExtensionFM, the Music Startup Google Should Buy - apgwoz
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100827/meet-extensionfm-the-music-startup-google-should-buy/
======
pedalpete
I'm surprised the article didn't mention that Dan Kantor (founder of
ExtensionFM) is also the founder of Streampad.

